# Require A Gaming Console



## haziq125 (Jan 22, 2013)

I require a gaming console around 20,000.Should have good multimedia capability and good customer support.I'm not really interested in the latest PS3 Super Slim.I've also heard a lot about the unreliability of the XBOX.And I'll be looking to watch a few movies on it as well.Is the PS3 Slim a good overall device and worth the money.Or should I look at some other console?


----------



## SunE (Jan 22, 2013)

I think at this point of time, you should wait for the next gen consoles to hit the market. If you want something right now, then PS3 is a good choice.


----------



## haziq125 (Jan 22, 2013)

How long will it take for microsoft and sony to release their next consoles?Any rumors?


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 22, 2013)

haziq125 said:


> How long will it take for microsoft and sony to release their next consoles?Any rumors?



probably in march this year, or atleast its 'paper release'.


----------



## tkin (Jan 22, 2013)

Next gen console will hit full release by july afaik, wait up.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 22, 2013)

Well you see usually a console have a life of around 5-6 years and both current gen consoles have already lived their life, so if you will buy a console now then it would be waste in a couple of years when developers will stop making games for these so its better to wait.


----------



## hitman4 (Jan 22, 2013)

if you really want badly though you can always purchase second hand ps3


----------



## Gaurav265 (Jan 23, 2013)

second hand is good choice...


----------

